# Socionics Type Assistant Turbo Test! (says TURBO so it has to be great right? lol)



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Socionics Type Assistant TURBO XL

I got ISFP, with minor S.

My I was highest, followed by F, then P then S, being very low. For some reason it won't let me copy my chart.

http://www.socionics.com/sta/sta_turbo_xl.html?I88S14F67p33 - my result.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

ESFP

Highest: E
2nd Highest: P
3rd Highest: F
Lowest: S


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

ISFP

(low S)


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

INTP
Socionics Type Assistant TURBO XL


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Socionics Type Assistant TURBO XL

My N should be higher. :dry:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

...I got INTP on this one. I tend to get INTP a lot lmao.
My intuition was the strongest. My thinking was the second strongest. Then introversion and perceiving...


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

INFP 
Socionics Type Assistant TURBO XL


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

This makes sense because I often test as an INTP with a low P.

Socionics Type Assistant TURBO XL


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I got INTp with a low P.

http://www.socionics.com/sta/sta_turbo_xl.html?I52N46T31p6


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

INTJ 
N = Highest
J = Lowest

Hmmmm....

http://www.socionics.com/sta/sta_turbo_xl.html?I88N100T67j33


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

First: I
Second: N
Third: T
Fourth: x

INTx


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I got INTJ with a very low preference for T.


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

With my T preference somewhat less strong than the other 3 (I, N, and J).


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I got ISTP with a large I and itty bitty S.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

xNTJ - T-N-J-x


----------



## MissMaja (Dec 26, 2009)

ENFP

Highest: E
2nd Highest: F
3rd Highest: P
Lowest: N

I always thought my F is lowest..

I would say :
1. P
2nd E
3rd N
4. F


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

I got INFJ:

Highest: N
Second: I
Third: J
Lowest: F


----------



## zerogravity (Aug 21, 2010)

INTJ

highest to lowest

T
IN
J


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Low I, high S, and low P.

? for F and T.


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

ENFP, pretty low P though.


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

Socionics Type Assistant TURBO XL

I got IxFP 

Highest: I
Second highest: F
Third Highest: P
Fourth Highest: X


----------

